# Hilfe - Teichunkraut



## naimanmartin (2. Mai 2005)

Bitte helft mir, habe vor jahren versehentlich eine Pflanze eingeschleppt, die ich nicht loswerden kann. Sie bildet kleine (2mm-6mm) runde Blaetter und schwimmt auf der Oberflaeche. Es gibt hunderttausende davon, sie teilen sich wohl. Haben auf der Unterseite wurzeln, schwimmen aber immer oben. Im herbst tauchen sie unter um nicht zu erfrieren. Sie machen den teich zu, es kommt keine Sonne durch.
Wie heisst dieses Zeug ? Wie werde ich es los ?


----------



## Doris (2. Mai 2005)

Hallo Martin?
So viel Ahnung vom Teich hab ich noch nicht, bin erst frisch angefangen, aber das was du  beschreibst könnte die Wasserlinse sein. Sie wird im Volksmund auch "__ Entengrütze" genannt und sie vermehrt sich tierisch.
Hier kannst du vergleichen, ob sie es wirklich ist.
http://www.hydro-kosmos.de/wpflanz/h2o5.htm

Die einfachste Möglichkeit __ Wasserlinsen zu entfernen besteht darin, sie in regelmäßigen Abständen mit einem Kescher abzufischen und sie auf den Kompost zu geben. Da die Linsen auch Nährstoffe binden und damit die Wasserqualität verbessern, sollte man einen Teil der Pflanzen im Wasser belassen..... sagt mein schlaues Buch


----------



## Nestor (2. Mai 2005)

Hi ihr beiden!

Einen Teil ja, aber wenn der ganze Teich damit zu ist, denke ich nicht, dass es für die anderen submersen Pflanzen (also Unterwasserpflanzen) toll ist. Die bekommen dann ja leider nicht mehr so viel Licht ab. 

mfg Björn


----------



## gabi (2. Mai 2005)

Hi Martin,

ich würd ja, wie Doris auch schreibt, soviel wie möglich abkeschern. Muss regelmäßig wiederholt werden.

Ob man das Problem (genau wie bei den Algen) mit einer größere Menge erwünschter Pflanzen in den Griff kriegt (Nahrungskonkurrenz)weiß ich allerdings nicht.

Versuch doch mal rauszukriegen um welches (Un-)Kraut es sich handelt. Vielleicht gibts dann dazu schon Tipps.


----------



## Silke (2. Mai 2005)

Hallo,
hört sich für mich auch wie Wasserlinse an. Du hast anscheinend zu viele Nährstoffe im Teich. Bei mir wachsen die überhaupt nicht, nur an ein paar ruhigen Stellen.
Abkeschern und überprüfen, wo die Nährstoffe herkommen, würde ich vorschlagen. (Vielleicht läuft irgendwo bei Regen Wasser vom anliegenden Beet rein oder so etwas...)


----------



## karsten. (2. Mai 2005)

*Re: Wann wurde eurer Teich wieder klar??*

hallo

wenn man die Zeit und Lust hat und die Teichoberfläche ist von allen Seiten gut erreichbar ist Lamna minor 
gut um  Nährstoffe zu binden und aus dem System zu entfernen.

ist doch besser wie übermäßig Algen !

eine starke Oberflächenströmung mag sie nicht 
und in Verbindung mit einem leistungsfähigem Skimmer kann man sie  gut im Zaum halten.
Goldfische und Kois "kurzgehalten" fressen auch __ Entengrütze.
(kacken die Nährstoffe dann allerdings wieder in den Teich
 )

in "eingefahrenen" Teichen wächst kaum noch welche.

also keschere fleißig ab und guten Appetit



mfG
karsten.

oder schaffst Dir so ein "Wasserschwein" an ,der frisst auch welche !


----------



## Nestor (2. Mai 2005)

Hi,

ich hatte letztes Jahr vor der "Neuanlage" auch welche eingesetzt. Da ist gar nix gewachsen! Die war nach ein paar Wochen wieder aus dem Teich verschwunden. Hatte halt kaum Nährstoffe im Wasser (Nitrat nicht messbar).  

@karsten

Hast du nen Hunde-Einspann-Gestell oder wie machste immer diese tollen Bilder?!   
Absolut photogene Tiere...
mfg Björn


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Mai 2005)

Hallo Martin,

die __ Entengrütze, wenn es diese sein sollte ist mehr nützlich als sie schadet. Wenn dir dies in deinen visuellen Vorstellungen allerdings nicht gefällt, einfach soweit abkeschern, bis es DIR gefällt.

Einmal eingefallen, bekommst du sie bedingt nur los, wenn du sie ständiog abkescherst oder den Teich Nährstoffarm hälst ... ansonsten no chance !


----------



## gabi (2. Mai 2005)

Hi Jungteichbauer,

sag ich doch. Nahrungskonkurenten einsetzen.


----------



## harald-g (8. Mai 2005)

hallo
vielleicht kann euch diese Seite etwas weiterhelfen.

http://www.schmitzens-botanikseite.de/lemn_mi2.htm


----------



## grisu (1. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Hilfe - Teichunkraut*

Habe den Teich auch voll mit __ Wasserlinsen. Ist zwar ein naturnaher Teich mit vielen Molchen, aber einige Wasserpflanzen unter Wasser wären auch nett.

Den Teich sauber halten, mit Netzen vor Laub schützen etc. möchte ich nicht, also wollte ich etwas bauen, das die Wasserlinsen in ein Sieb/Netz saugt.

Habe mir gedacht den Filter in 20 cm Tiefe in eine Ecke des Teiches zu stellen, und um den Filter herum einen Rechen zu bauen und so die neu entstanden Linsen abzuernten.

Allerdings weiß ich nicht ob die Strömung ausreicht, dann noch das Problem mit sinkendem Wasserstand, oder der Rechen verstopft und der Filter läuft im trockenen.

Die handelüblichen Skimmer kenn ich nur als Kübel im Wasser, aus dem dieses abgepumpt wird, was ist wenn dieser verstopft durch Laub etc ?

Vielleicht hat noch jemand eine Idee ? So auf MacGyver Style - möglichst mechanisch habe nur Pumpe und Aussenfilter zur Verfügung.


----------



## bonsai (2. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Hilfe - Teichunkraut*

moin,
ich halte mir im Baukübeln extra diese __ Entengrütze und füttere damit meine Koi und die Orfen. Was sich zwischen den Pflanzen verheddert, wird abends von den Krebsen weggefischt, für die ist Entengrütze ein echtes Leckerli.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## StefanS (2. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Hilfe - Teichunkraut*

Hallo zusammen,

vielleicht ist es immer noch nicht klar geworden: __ Entengrütze ist eine sogenannte Indikatorpflanze. Sie zeigt - durch ihr Vorhandensein und ungehemmtes Wachstum - an, dass (zu viele) Nährstoffe (Nitrat, Phosphat) im Wasser sind.

Einerseits ist dann richtig, die Pflanze abzukeschern. Damit erreicht man, dass die in der Pflanzenmasse gebundenen Nährstoffe körperlich aus dem Teich geschafft werden. Man reduziert auf diese Weise also das Nahrungsangebot im Teich, das sonst - auch - von den Algen genutzt würde. 

Andererseits: Alles, was man nicht abfischt, stirbt und verrottet früher oder später im Teich und gibt die gebundenen Nährstoffe wieder frei. Mit diesen Nährstoffen wird dann die nächste Generation Entengrütze oder Algen gemästet. Das bedeutet: Das Abkeschern von Entengrütze ist nicht die Lösung des Problems. Das Problem beseitigt man nur, indem man Nährstoffe vom Teich fern hält, also:
- Fischbesatz reduzieren (ich kenne Entengrütze eigentlich nur aus Teichen mit Fischbesatz, merkwürdig, nicht wahr ?)
- gar nicht oder weniger füttern
- verhindern, dass Dünger in den Teich fällt: Laub (im Herbst Netz spannen !), Fallobst (!!), Oberflächenwasser, (Rasen- und anderer) Dünger
- abgestorbene Pflanzenteile entfernen
- reichlich Teichpflanzen setzen, diese aber auch regelmässig auslichten, abschneiden und kompostieren
- ja, und natürlich auch: Algen und Entengrütze abkeschern

Und damit ist auch eine wie auch immer geartete "Entengrütze-Fangmaschine" kontraproduktiv. Auch Fische, die Entengrütze fressen, verdauen sie nur und setzen die gebundenen Nährstoffe fast komplett wieder frei.

Irgendwann wird die Entengrütze bei konsequenter Anwendung der obigen Massnahmen allerdings weniger und verschwindet. Wenn das nicht eintritt, waren die Massnahmen eben nicht ausreichend (immer noch zu viele Fische, irgend jemand füttert da heimlich...).

Wer nun daran denkt, dass Entengrütze - im richtigen Mass, versteht sich - auch ganz hübsch ist: Das ist schwierig. Entweder, sie verbreitet sich ungehemmt oder sie verschwindet, je nachdem, ob es im Teich zu viel oder zu wenige Nährstoffe gibt. Die Entengrütze in Maßen (lästig: ASCII &#223) zuzulassen, ist kaum machbar. Eigentlich schade, finde ich.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Eugen (2. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Hilfe - Teichunkraut*

Hallo Stefan,
Lemna minor in Maßen geht. Ich hatte anfangs den ganzen Teich voll und immer wieder abgekeschert. Im dritten Jahr war praktisch nix mehr vorhanden. Allerdings habe ich einen Teil meiner Sumpf/Flachwasserzone mit Lehm-Erde-Gemisch versehen. In diesem Bereich hält sich die Lemna zwischen Simsen und __ Binsen. Ab und an gelangen sie von dort auch in die offene Wasserfläche und "überleben" zwischen den Schwimmblättern der __ Seekanne. Schaut recht schön aus,wenns jedoch zuviel wird,muss halt wieder abgekäschert werden.
Ansonsten teile ich deine Ansicht wg. Indikatorpflanze,kann man durch Leitfähigkeitsmessungen auch gut nachverfolgen.
Gruß Eugen


----------

